# Killer-LAN



## MtSummerbreeze (26. Januar 2014)

Lohnt sich das, oder ist das Ganze nur ein Marketing-Gag ?


----------



## der_knoben (26. Januar 2014)

DIe Meinungen dazu gehen stark auseinander. Mal schreibt einer, er hat seit dem Lags, andere schwören drauf. Der größte Teil des Pings wird in der Regel durch die Entfernung zum ersten Knotenpunkt bestimmt. VOn daher halte ich es für weniger sinnvoll.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Januar 2014)

Ich würde mir nicht gezielt ein Board mit diesem Chip kaufen. Der Unterschied beim Ping macht vielleicht ein paar Millisekunden aus, aber wirklich lohnen tut sich der Chip nicht. Kannst also getrost darauf verzichten.


----------



## Laudian (26. Januar 2014)

Selbst wenn so ein Killerchip besser wäre als andere, würde das kaum was ausmachen, denn wie der_knoben schon schrieb, ist der Ping nur zu einem sehr kleinen Teil von der Geschwindigkeit der Netzwerkkarte abhängig. Der weitaus größere Teil entsteht durch Distanz und Reaktionszeiten des Servers und aller Zwischenstationen auf der Route.

Selbst ein doppelt so schneller Chip könnte den Ping deswegen gerade mal um 1% senken. Viel wahrscheinlicher ist aber, dass dieser ach so tolle Chip deinen Ping erstmal ordentlich erhöht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Januar 2014)

Persönlich finde ich es nur für Leute empfehlenswert die E-Sport (Neben-)Beruflich machen, wo es um Geld geht, bezogen auf Spiele wo es darauf ankommt.
Ich glaube das dies ganze eher einem künstlichen Hype entspringt, vielleicht aus PR Gründen, aber ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## TempestX1 (26. Januar 2014)

Wurde mal in ein paar PCGH Heften getestet (damals als einzelne Steckkarte, vor einigen Monaten als Chip der auf dem Mainboard verlötet ist).
Beim Mainboardtest konnte aber kein/kaum ein Unterschied festgestellt werden.


----------



## xActionx (26. Januar 2014)

Ganz ehrlich. Bringt nix hab das Ding selber auf meinem Sniper M5 und merke keinen Unterschied zu meinem Laptop.

MFG


----------



## m4rshm4llow (26. Januar 2014)

Ich hab ihn als Onboardvariante, da ich mein Board zu Haswellrelease gekauft habe und es nicht viel Auswahl gab.

Ich kann keinen Unterschied zu einer normalen Netzwerkkarte ausmachen, selbst bei schnellen Shootern wie CS oder Quake nicht. Habe außerdem den selben Ping wie mit meinem alten Rechner.
Bei mir hat der Treiber unter Windows 7 zuverlässig für Bluescreens gesorgt, unter Windows 8.1 läuft er aber. Am Anfang fand ich es cool die Netzwerkprioritäten zwischen den verschiedenen Programmen zu ändern, bis ich dann gemerkt habe, dass wenn eine Anwendung etwas höher priorisiert ist für die anderen Anwendungen nichts mehr an Datendurchsatz übrig bleibt. Somit bringen auch die Features des Treibers nichts.

Ich kann mir allerdings auch nicht vorstellen, dass der für eSport besser als eine hochwertige (Intel-)Netzwerkkarte ist.

EDIT: Bin aber auch nicht der Einzige der damit unter Win7 Bluescreens hat. Eine funktionierende Lösung hab ich nicht gefunden außer halt Win8.1.


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Wenn du keinen Unterschied zwischen 60 und 120Hz Monitoren merkst, oder den Inputlag oder 60ms Ping für nur bedingtspielbar hälst oder ähnliches was sich für die meisten nicht wesentlich äußert, dann wirst auch hier nix merken und dein Geld sinnvoller verprassen können.

Wenn du zu den feinfühligen Enthusiasten gehörst, wo jedes kleine Bisschen zählt, wirst wohl auch hier zugreifen. Aber ehrlichgesagt hab ich bei meiner Gaming Erfahrung der letzten Dekade nie den Eindruck gehabt, dass 5ms Ping nen Unterschied gemacht hätten. Solo nicht und im Team sowieso nicht, weil da meist das ganze Team scheiß Pings hat oder einer ein anderes grobes Routingproblem wos nicht nur die paar ms sind.


----------



## Toffelwurst (26. Januar 2014)

Ruf eine Shell auf und Ping deinen Router. mit 99% Warschienlichkeit wirst du folgende Ausgabe bekommen.

_Antwort von 192.168.XXX.XXX: Bytes=32 *Zeit<1ms* TTL=64_

Und da deine Netzwerkkarte rein die Strecke von deinem PC bis zum Router zu 50% (die anderen 50% hängen vom Router ab) beeinflussen kann, frage  ich jetzt dich, was du an unter einer Millisekunde noch verbessern möchtest?


----------



## m4rshm4llow (26. Januar 2014)

Achja, der Treiber belegt auch fast 15MB im Arbeitsspeicher laut Task-Manager. Ich weiß jetzt gerade nicht was andere Netzwerktreiber so verbrauchten, aber das kommt mir schon hoch vor.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Januar 2014)

Wobei 15MB in der heutigen Zeit auch nur ein Furz im Wind sind.


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Ruf eine Shell auf und Ping deinen Router. mit 99% Warschienlichkeit wirst du folgende Ausgabe bekommen.
> 
> _Antwort von 192.168.XXX.XXX: Bytes=32 *Zeit<1ms* TTL=64_
> 
> Und da deine Netzwerkkarte rein die Strecke von deinem PC bis zum Router zu 50% (die anderen 50% hängen vom Router ab) beeinflussen kann, frage  ich jetzt dich, was du an unter einer Millisekunde noch verbessern möchtest?


 
Themenverfehlung. Die Killer greift bei den Netzwerkprotokollen ein.

Hier ein Test:
Network Gaming Benchmarks, Loaded - Killer Xeno Pro: Do You Really Need A Gaming Network Card?
Fazit: Kann was bei ausgelasteten Netzwerken bringen. Aber nicht viel


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Januar 2014)

Ulami schrieb:


> Themenverfehlung. Die Killer greift bei den Netzwerkprotokollen ein.
> 
> Hier ein Test:
> Network Gaming Benchmarks, Loaded - Killer Xeno Pro: Do You Really Need A Gaming Network Card?
> Fazit: Kann was bei ausgelasteten Netzwerken bringen. Aber nicht viel


 
Wenn man sich den Test anschaut, fällt ja dieses Firefox-Plugin auf. Das schneidet ja ähnlich gut ab, wie dieser Killer-Chip, kostet aber nix.


----------



## Toffelwurst (26. Januar 2014)

Ulami schrieb:


> Themenverfehlung. Die Killer greift bei den Netzwerkprotokollen ein.
> 
> Hier ein Test:
> Network Gaming Benchmarks, Loaded - Killer Xeno Pro: Do You Really Need A Gaming Network Card?
> Fazit: Kann was bei ausgelasteten Netzwerken bringen. Aber nicht viel


 
Nichts Themenverfehlung, auf das Netzwerk hat die Killer samt Treiber nämlich keinerlei Einfluss. Ethernet, TCP und UDP sind Standards, an denen die Killer samt Treiber nicht drehen werden können. Sie können lediglich die Pakete bis zu deinem Router priorisieren, aber dieses Flag wird in deinem Router entfernt und spielt im netz des Carriers bis zum Server keine Rolle mehr. Was der Treiber tut ist, dass er deinem Betriebssystem sagt welche Pakete er priorisiert bearbeiten soll wenn sie an deinem PC ankommen. Aber wer zeitgleich zu Spielen noch zig Downloads laufen hat, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Ulami (26. Januar 2014)

Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Nichts Themenverfehlung, auf das Netzwerk hat die Killer samt Treiber nämlich keinerlei Einfluss. Ethernet, TCP und UDP sind Standards, an denen die Killer samt Treiber nicht drehen werden können. Sie können lediglich die Pakete bis zu deinem Router priorisieren, aber dieses Flag wird in deinem Router entfernt und spielt im netz des Carriers bis zum Server keine Rolle mehr. Was der Treiber tut ist, dass er deinem Betriebssystem sagt welche Pakete er priorisiert bearbeiten soll wenn sie an deinem PC ankommen. Aber wer zeitgleich zu Spielen noch zig Downloads laufen hat, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen.


 

Schon Themenverfehlung des betreffenden Posts, weil die Killer eben nicht auf der Sender/Empfänger-Ebene glänzen will wie dort beschrieben, sondern bei der Abarbeitung des Verkehrs im PC selber, wie du in deinem Post nochmal sehr klar verdeutlicht hast. 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das gerade bei kleinen Leitungen durchaus seinen Effekt haben wird. Wesentlich kosteneffizienter und gleich effektiv ist aber eben das Abschalten aller anderen unnötigen Netzwerkdienste.


----------



## Patapon (27. Januar 2014)

Ich habe diesbezüglich schon einen thread aufgemacht gehabt http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/internet-und-netzwerk/313649-hoher-ping-durch-killer-e2200-auf-einem-msi-z87-gd65-gamer-mainboard.html

Fakt ist, seit dem ich einen neuen Rechner habe mit einer onboard Killer E2200 ist mein ping schlechter als vorher um (10-20 ms schlechter)


----------



## Ulami (27. Januar 2014)

Hab bei deinem Thread nicht rauslesen können, ob du auch mal beide Systeme parallel getestet hast bzw. den alten auch mal nach dem neuen angeschlossen hast. Das klang alles eher nach subjektivem Eindruck von TAB-drücken ingame als nach einem wirklichen Test mit aussagekräftigem Ergebnis. Würd nicht so mit "Fakten" rumschmeißen.


----------



## Patapon (28. Januar 2014)

Ulami schrieb:


> Hab bei deinem Thread nicht rauslesen können, ob du auch mal beide Systeme parallel getestet hast bzw. den alten auch mal nach dem neuen angeschlossen hast. Das klang alles eher nach subjektivem Eindruck von TAB-drücken ingame als nach einem wirklichen Test mit aussagekräftigem Ergebnis. Würd nicht so mit "Fakten" rumschmeißen.


 
alt system wurde gegen neues ausgetauscht innerhalb von 2 tagen, spiele jahrelang auf den selben servern, vor allem immer wenn ich selber ein spiel eröffne "host" bei lf4d2 hatt ich als host immer einen Ping bis maximal 20 ms und jetzt ist es 34-40ms.


----------



## Ulami (29. Januar 2014)

Ok, danke. Nun bin ich mir sicher, dass du keinen aussagekräftigen Test durchgeführt hast.


----------



## crae (29. Januar 2014)

Es kommt halt drauf an würde ich sagen. Die Karte priorisiert bestimmte Daten, gut macht zb cfos auch...bringt ohne wirkliche Auslastung vllt 1-2ms. Wenn du im Hintergrund allerdings was lädst ist die Karte Gold wert. Auch, wenn dein Pc voll ist mit Müll und irgendwelche Programme im Hintergrund was ziehen. 
Man muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass die Karte laut Hersteller jedenfalls einen sog. Windows-Stack umgeht, was anscheinend irgendeine priorisierung auf Seiten von Windows ist und einen kleinen Lag verursacht. Die Karte/onboard umgeht ihn und priorisiert sich die Daten selber.
Insgesamt ist es schwer zu sagen, inwiefern die Karte was bringt. Es kommt wirklich auf die Gegebenheiten an. Wenn du zb eine sehr geringe Geschwindigkeit hast, meinet wegen DSL Light oder 2k, bringt sie in jedem Fall was. Auch wenn du zb im Hintergrund Dateien herunterlädst oder mehrere Systeme das Netzwerk belasten (wobei da auch QoS was bringen kann). Wenn das alles nicht der Fall ist, ist es trotzdem nicht verwerflich die Karte auszutesten. Viele sagen, sie ist Murx und ein Werbetrick, aber ich kenne so Leute die wiederrum sagen es hat sich wirklich spürbar was verändert.

Im Forum gibt es auch Tests zu der Karte und wenn du dir die mal ansiehst wirst du sehen, dass es bei einer gewissen Spielerzahl (<10) durchaus etwas bringt. Und selbst wenn es bei dir nichts bringen würde, einen Versuch ist es allemal wert und auch so hält sie in jedem Fall mit einem vergleichbaren Intel/Realtek-Chip mit.

mfg, crae


----------

